# Best paint for Jupiter 2 exterior



## cdn3g (Nov 18, 2008)

Looking for recommendations for the best paint (color, type and brand) for the Moebius Jupiter 2. I usually use Testors Model Master enamels with an airbrush (Badger 200 or Badger double action) but silver is a tricky color so I am considering trying Tamiya acrylics. I have noticed several modelers on this forum using Tamiya's Mica Silver but as far as I can tell that is only available in a spray can lacquer. What are the pros/cons of using this paint versus airbrushing an acrylic or enamel like Testors German Silver? Also, do you recommend priming or directly painting with the acrylics? Many thanks

Chuck


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

The Jupiter 2/Gemini 12 was repainted at some point from a flat grey to the brighter silver, probably around the time they altered the ship to become the Jupiter 2. I've used bright silver and for year 1, Testor's "Steel" which is a flat metallic.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I use light gray if I am going for a first season look, with a silver fusion core. For the color version in season 2, I go with German Silver, it has a slightly blue look to it and contrasts well with a straight silver fusion core.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I would use any of the Tamiya spray metallics ; silver leaf, mica silver, gloss aluminum or bare metal aluminum. They give excellent coverage, and a smooth finish, right out of the can. For painting something that big, the cans would be much easier than an airbrush. I use the TS and AS series sprays all the time for larger models and one color/masked paint applications.

Tamiya acrylics airbrush well when thinned with a bit of lacquer thinner, but I find their metallics to be very grainy and not very smooth/glossy. This is a problem with a lot of acrylic metallics.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Mica silver from Tamiya for the second/Third Season look. Tamiya rattle cans are almost like an air brush. The entire model.
For the first season I custom mixed a light gray with a hint of beige...based off my own reference material.


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

I don't mean to sound like a smart-aleck but the 1st season of Lost in Space
was entirely in black and white.So,to paint the accurate colour scheme for the Jupiter 2 seen on tv at that time wouldn't make any difference.I prefer to give
her the silver colour scheme for the one that I have at home.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

WOI said:


> I don't mean to sound like a smart-aleck but the 1st season of Lost in Space
> was entirely in black and white.So,to paint the accurate colour scheme for the Jupiter 2 seen on tv at that time wouldn't make any difference.I prefer to give
> her the silver colour scheme for the one that I have at home.


If your referring to my recommendations, The first season the Jupiter 2 was indeed Light gray...NOT silver, and was in response to the gentleman's query, even though. as you pointed out, it was filmed in black and white. It may not make a difference to you, however others feel differently.
Please feel free to paint your Model any color you wish, as it is your model...Savvy?:thumbsup:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

WOI said:


> I don't mean to sound like a smart-aleck but the 1st season of Lost in Space
> was entirely in black and white.So,to paint the accurate colour scheme for the Jupiter 2 seen on tv at that time wouldn't make any difference.I prefer to give
> her the silver colour scheme for the one that I have at home.


Some of the effect scenes in the pilot for "Lost in Space" were shot in color, one of them being the crash scene that was used several times in the series. In this footage, you can see that the model was painted a flat gray. If one wished to make it accurate to the filming miniature for season 1, gray can be used. The full size set was also painted light gray in the first season, as seen in many photographs taken. In the second season, a darker gray stippling pattern was added to the set to give the hull a silver look, but no glare for the camera.


----------



## Dave in RI (Jun 28, 2009)

If it is of any help, here is a color picture from the pilot


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The full size mock up on landing gear used in season 1 (like in the second or third episode) was silver.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

The landing gear were silver on the full size in "The Derelict", but as you can see, the ship herself was gray.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

RSN said:


> The landing gear were silver on the full size in "The Derelict", but as you can see, the ship herself was gray.


It all looks silver to me and it was silver later on in the color episodes it appeared in. 

At any rate though, any of the Tamiya sprays (silver or grey) work really really well and will give a smooth, durable, finish. And with the silvers, you can mix them up for different parts (landing gear, fusion core, etc) for a more realistic look rather than everything being exactly the same shade.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

I've no idea what color the Jupiter 2 miniature was painted in the 1st season but the 4' Gemini 12 used throughout the pilot seems to have been silver, not grey, not tan. The G12 miniature appears to have been used as a prop in Cave of the Wizards. (I can't say that with certainty but the shallowness of the lower deck and especially the width of the light ring make it seem like this was the case.) A couple of screen grabs here, next to the Robot, in which it looks like it was the same color as the Robot, whatever that was. Also, way back in 1980, the first Great SF, Fantasy and Horror Memorabilia Auction was held and the G12 didn't make the $500 reserve. Even though I tried my best to register as an international bidder for the next auction, the Yankees were having none of it. Yes, still bitter. The October 1980 Starlog ran this photo of a clearly silver Gemini 12. The orange of the FS next to it looks pretty accurate. Of course, that does not appear to be the original G12 top dome and surround? Who knows what happened to that miniature between 1964 and 1980?
If anyone has some actual photos or references of a grey pilot or 1st season miniature, or of a differently silvered light ring on any of them, that would be great to see. But it's pretty much as Cap'n Solo has already said: you can paint the J2 any colors you want to.
Edit: I've always preferred auto body paints over hobby shop paints. Tamiya are good but no better than auto body paints but are hugely more expensive. And you'll find a whole range of finishing tools that you won't get in most hobby shops. If you feel up to it, lacquers can provide the nicest finishes you'll ever see. Check out drewid142's postings for his incredible lacquer work.


----------



## cdn3g (Nov 18, 2008)

*Thanks*

Many thanks to everyone who has shared their expertise on this topic. Determining the correct color for any TV or movie prop especially an old one is somewhat akin to paleontology; you usually only have partial evidence at best. Since I will be building a second season Jupiter 2, silver it is. I have also ordered the Tamiya Mica Silver for durability and finish. As it is a lacquer it can be polished to produce a very smooth finish and various sheens. I'll also follow the advice given here to use other silver paints for the fusion core and landing gear. For additional contrast, the gear wells will probably be painted in a flat military gray. The Moebius light kit, Paragrafix photoetch and engine sound effects board I have purchased will really make this a spectacular model. Can't wait to start.


----------



## vzjosellas1956 (12 mo ago)

On each Jupiter 2 I've built whether a Lunar Models, Polar Lights, Ed Mareki's 6 inch vacuformed or anyother, I have always used Testors spray gloss silver. Next highlighting with either Tamiya Metallic Grey or Tamiya Gun Metal (lightly airbrushed) then followed with Testors dull cote that gave it a different overall appearance.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

I've always used Testor's 1246 silver, finishing it with dullcote.
My Model Photos | Hobbyist Forums (hobbytalk.com)


----------

